# Thickener for making desserts?



## Chocoholic (Dec 14, 2005)

Is there some sort of basic thickener for dessert recipes? Like powdered sugar, or butter or something? I just wondered if there's a general thickening substance used.


----------



## jennyema (Dec 14, 2005)

It depends ....What are you making?

For example, you could use powdered sugar, butter, flour, cornstarch, tapioca, arrowroot, rice flour ....

It all depends on what you are trying to thicken and how much you are trying to thicken it.


----------



## amber (Dec 14, 2005)

I agree with jennyema, Ive used flour, cornstarch, and tapioca.


----------



## daisy (Dec 14, 2005)

Try arrowroot or cornflour.

Arrowroot is used in a similar way to cornflour, but is more tasteless and gives a clearer and glossier result, so is the first choice for fruit glazes and sauces. However, use arrowroot only when the dish is to be served within 10 minutes of preparation. It will not hold heat, nor will it reheat.

1 tablespoon cornflour equals 2 tablespoons plain flour.  The mixture will not be clear and glossy as with cornflour.


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 14, 2005)

I'm an arrowroot user too, but it really does depend on the recipe. Rice flour can be really handy too


----------



## Ishbel (Dec 14, 2005)

I tend to use arrowroot, too.  It doesn't 'cloud' the ingredients that you are trying to thicken

I used to love Cherries Jubilee.  Served with home made vanilla ice-cream.  Just open a couple of tins of black cherries in syrup.  Put in a saucepan... slake off a little arrowroot - add to the sauce.  When warmed through, pour over the vanilla icecream.  

WONDERFUL!


----------



## Gerrycooks (Dec 14, 2005)

I like tapioca starch because it cooks clear. I tried arrowroot and the sauce was slimy (stringy). Tapioca starch can be found in oriental groceries. I also use corn starch.


----------



## Chocoholic (Dec 15, 2005)

Thanks guys; I'll add these to my little collection of cooking tips.


----------

